# Questions about Bubble Bags



## gmo (Oct 7, 2008)

I tried searching and couldn't find anything so hopefully someone could help me.

I am lost when it comes to bubble bags.  I am interested in making some full melt bubble, but I don't know what size screens (microns) I need or how many bags.  I also don't know the size (gallons) of bags I need.  I will be making the hash with trim and small(er) buds from my 3 kush plants.  I don't plan on ever running more than 5 plants worth of trimmings and small buds through the bags at the same time, but I am sill not too sure if I should get the 1g or 5g bags.  Hope someone can recommend a specific kit to me as I am clueless.  Thanks


----------



## HMAN (Oct 8, 2008)

bubblebgs microns..
#1 blue 220 
#2 green 190
#3 red 160
#4 orange 120
#5 yellow 73
#6 white 45
#7 purple 25

These are the colors and numbers from "BubbleBags". I've got the 1 gal size. Wish I would have gotten the 5 gal though. A read here in the hash section should give you the answers your seeking.


----------



## gmo (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey HMAN, thanks for the info.  I was aware of the different size/colored bags, but what I was more interested in, however, was for my personal use what would be practical for me to get?  I'm really not sold on the fact that I personally need 6 or 7 different grades of hash for my personal use.  But, my mind could change if there are enough positives for getting that set.  What I would be more interested in is 1 or 2 different grades of GREAT hash.  

Also, you say you have the 1 gallon bags, how much plant matter are you processing at a time that would warrant the 5 gallon bags instead?  Like I said I will never really have more than 3 medium sized plants worth of trimmings at a time to process.  Hope that cleared up the questions for ya.  Have a good night. :48:


----------



## Hick (Oct 9, 2008)

gmo.. I have the 7 bag set in 5 gal.  I can run a couple of oz(2-3) of dry trimm per run, but advise you to run it through "at least" twice to get all the 'goodies'. 
  I feel like the 7 bag is a bit of overkill, too. But, in some cases, is almost required in order to get "full melt". Due to the fact that full melt is primarily capitate "heads" alone, the seperation of those heads, 'sometimes' requires very minute filteration differences/sizes. Different strains/conditions/pheno's will produce varied sized heads and will be filtered or found in different bags. 
  That said, the quality of the final product is unsurpassed with bubble bags, wether you use the 7 bag kit or a 4 bag kit.


----------



## gmo (Oct 9, 2008)

Hick and HMAN thank you very much for the information.  You both answered exactly what I needed to know.  I guess I will be going for the 5g/7 bag set because what I am after is the full melt bubble.  I appreciate both of your replies.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 14, 2008)

Would 150 micron, 100 micron, 50 micron and 25 micron be worth my troubles?


----------



## gmo (Oct 14, 2008)

BBP, I am not an expert on bubble bags by any means.  With that said, I have read that you're "full melt bubble" will  "generally" be found in the 73 micron bag but that this can vary strain to strain.  I ordered the 8 bag kit because I am after the best quality bubble hash.  If you are just trying to make some darn good hash and don't really care about the bubble or the "highest" quality I would recommend the following 4 bags from my research: 220, 160, 120, 73 and if you can possibly get a 45 that would help a great deal.  Please note that I have never made bubble hash but I have done a lot of reading over the past 2 weeks regarding bubble bags, consider this an educated guess.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you fellas! You helped me a great deal. HMAN, just so I understand, why would you recommend 220 instead of 150? Would a 200 or 250 be just as good as a 220?


----------



## gmo (Oct 14, 2008)

Maybe I can jump in and help ya with that one BBP.  As the size of the bags gets smaller (220 to 150 for example) impurities are taken away and different size trichs fall through each bag.  A 220 will take off some of the impurities and they won't make it to the lower size bag.  So by just using a 150 micron bag you will get the same amount of trichomes as you would have got if it ran through a 220 first but you will also get the other stuff the 220 would have caught.

EDIT:  If I could only get a 200 or 250 rather than the 220 I would get the 200micron bag.  It will catch more of the "crud" than the 220 but will still allow bigger trichs to pass through.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 15, 2008)

You may wana have a look see here

click* Subcool's In Depth Bubble Thread*:aok:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey GMO,

I use a 3 bag system and just love them. I use a 5 gallon bucket and the bags are 5 gallon. My bags are 220, 160 and 73. I could use one more smaller bag but I do with what I have. I usually use about 4oz at a time and most of my trim is popcorn buds and small leaves. I usually get about 4 to 7 grams of hash when everything is dried. Like Hick mentioned, I always go through the cycle twice because it's amazing how much trichomes I collect on the second time around. I also watch the mixing time, especially on the second time around, I find that if I mix to hard, I get too much plant material in the hash and it doesn't stick as much and is less potent. Good luck with the making hash process, time consuming but well worth every hit.:hubba: I'm not sure if you made or watched making hash, but I found that if I tap the inside of the bags, just above the water line with a spoon or whatever you choose the water drains a lot quicker. Just pour some water around the inner bag to keep the trichome heads centered on the screen. 

Happy mixing.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 4, 2008)

I have a 4 bag 1gal kit coming soon............

Trim n Ice ready in the freezer...........

hmmmmmmmm

soon be time to play


----------



## marcnh (Mar 28, 2009)

First, I think if you don't have a bag smaller than 73, you can lose 50% or more of your hash.  Of all the times I've made hash, the 45 bag gets as much or more than the 73.  So, look up Gumby Hash on youtube.  Just continue this method where you left off at your current bag method, I think you will see that there is a lot more hash in there!
Also, I have an 8 bag set and it includes the new 90 micron bag (black).  I tried using just the 220, 90, 73,and 45.  It worked just about as well as using all bags and without having to strain 8 bags.  When I was using them all I noticed I got a lot of green in the 90 bag caught after it passed through the 120 but before it passed to the 73 (odviously).  So, imo the 90 micron bag is one of the most important.


----------

